# Green Pythons recovered from poachers by Qld Wildlife Officers.



## GBWhite (Feb 26, 2016)

http://statements.qld.gov.au/Statem...red-in-cape-york-peninsula-wildlife-operation


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice find George.

I was expecting a media outlet to break the story when I heard about this bust a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 26, 2016)

Lol this time the tables turn, Aussies are being smuggled out of here instead of Indonesian GTPs being smuggled into here. By the price I'm assuming iron range?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 13, 2016)

I notice none of the fines where anywhere near the max penalty!


----------



## Herpo (Mar 13, 2016)

This is sad. People constantly smuggling animals, often it ends with the animals being put down...


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 13, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Lol this time the tables turn, Aussies are being smuggled out of here instead of Indonesian GTPs being smuggled into here. By the price I'm assuming iron range?



Mate, where does it say they were smuggled out of Australia or there was such intent? They were "taken" not smuggled.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok I mustn't of read it right


----------

